

Paul Graham interview in The Information - radicaldreamer
https://www.theinformation.com/YC-s-Paul-Graham-The-Complete-Interview

======
shalalala
Why post this if you need to subscribe to read it???

~~~
mllerustad
Yeah, Gawker's summary is insta-banned.

Apparently Hacker News is not the place to discuss Paul Graham saying
intellectually lazy, ignorant, sexist things. Who would have thought!

~~~
britta
Valleywag posts have been automatically killed since 2008:
[http://techcrunch.com/2008/04/11/hacker-news-considers-
banni...](http://techcrunch.com/2008/04/11/hacker-news-considers-banning-
valleywag/)

------
jd0
If you don't want to fork over the $400 to pass the paywall and view this
article, check out vallywag's summation:

[http://valleywag.gawker.com/paul-graham-says-women-havent-
be...](http://valleywag.gawker.com/paul-graham-says-women-havent-been-hacking-
for-the-pa-1490581236)

